# Le Sueur, Mn. Swap Meet 2016



## millertire (Mar 19, 2010)

Who is going to the 39th Annual Le Sueur, Mn. Swap Meet, April 22, 23, 24, 2016?

How is the time to order your tires for free shipping to Le Sueur Swap Meet.
You need to call to order, 800-621-1955, Mon-Fri, 8am-5pm EST.

See link to Swap Meet;

http://www.pioneerpowershow.com/


----------

